# Maschine für Amerika



## eloelo (8 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor kurzem die Aufgabe bekommen eine Maschine für den Raum Nordamerika zu bauen. Nun stecke ich zur Zeit mitten in der Planung und ich habe ein paar Fragen bezüglich diesem Thema.
Ich habe schon herausgefunden das ich z.B. für meinen Schaltschrank nur Bauteile einbauen darf die UL zugelassen sind.
Wie sieht es aber mit meinem Schaltplan aus? Gibt es da unterschiede mit der Symboldarstellung von Bautteilen und/oder mit dem Kennzeichnungsbuchstaben für die Bautteile?
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht irgendwas empfehlen wo man nachschauen kann auf was allgemein alles geachtet werden muss?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Verpolt (8 April 2010)

Hallo eloelo,

Wenn wir kein Pflichtenheft des Kunden vorliegen haben, welche Hersteller / Bauteile...zu verbauen sind, dann nehmen wir unseren Standard.
(Mit UL-Zulassung)
Das gleiche gilt für die Beschriftung der ganzen Anlage / Pläne / Schaltschrank...

Grüße


----------



## Deltal (8 April 2010)

Ich meine das der ganze Schaltschrank noch eine UL Prüfung braucht?

Sonst ist halt noch wichtig, das auch alle Leitungen und Kabel UL-geprüft sein müssen.


----------



## libra1780 (8 April 2010)

bei meiner alten arbeit haben wir auch viel in die usa verschifft, was ich mich auf die schnelle erinnere
1. mal: nordamerika? usa oder canada? eine csa zulassung ist was ich mich erinnere weitaus schwieriger wie eine ul
2. falls usa, die schaltpläne hatten wir sehr ähnlich gestaltet. alle angaben der querschnitte z.b. mussten in awg sein. zusätzlich musste noch auf die erdung besonders acht gegeben werden. won wegen farben, wir hatten sie an der frontseite angegeben, damit wars getan. Prinzipiell verwenden usa aber schon ein anderes farbschema, wär sicherlich nicht falsch diese trotzdem zu verwenden. noch was zu den querschnitten: da wo starrdraht verwendet wird ist die stromkapazität pro mm² höher.. müssen ja kupfer sparen 
3. alle komponenten sollten der ul-richtlinie entsprechen, was warscheinlich 99% der ce zertifizierten sowiso tun, aber der stempel gilt. auf ul logo achten
4. falls es eine fertige maschine ist die nur geliefert wird, muss die ganze maschiene zertifiziert werden, sonst nicht.

zu bemerken ist, dass wir in utah eine tochterfirma hatten, und desshalb vieleicht die anforderungen nicht so genau genommen wurden. die amis sind eigentlich sehr genau bei allem was von aussen kommt


----------



## Woldo (8 April 2010)

Hallo,

die Schaltpläne in den USA unterscheiden sich von denen in Europa. 
In den USA werden die Strompfade normalerweise von links nach rechts, und nicht wie bei uns, von oben nach unten gezeichnet. Die Schaltzeichen unterscheiden sich ebenfalls. 
Hast du zufällig EPLAN in der Firma. Da findest du in einem Demoprojekt die unterschiedliche Darstellung der Schaltzeichen nach DIN/IEC bzw. nach JIC.

Gruß Woldo


----------



## eloelo (9 April 2010)

Hallo,

erstmal danke an alle. Ihr habt wirklich nützliche Informationen.
Wir haben leider kein EPlan in der Firma aber vielleicht finde ich ja auch was im Internet unter EPlan. Die Maschine ist zwar auch für eine tochterfirma von uns allerdings wollen wir hier soweit es uns möglich ist trotzdem nach amerikanischen Standard arbeiten.


----------

